# new to the forum....need some advise



## tompands (Oct 13, 2015)

just bought a 196? Ford 2000 diesel. The tractor is sitting on a fairly good car trailer-got them both for $430. He want $500, I only had $430 and he took it. 
The tractor is very rough. Been sitting for probably 20 years. There are no fenders, the complete hood needs replaced, steering wheel is shot, needs all tires and wheels, just a complete resto job. 
Painting the trailer and a new light set, dropping it on craigslist for a grand will get me back double my initial investment-I'm not worried about that. 
My issue is what do I do with the tractor? I bought it to do a quick clean up and sell job, which I've done with several 2N's and 8N's, Plus the fact ,that if I didn't buy this, the guy was taking it to the scrap yard. 
I hate to see anything like this go to the bone yard, old car,trucks and definately tractors.
So, now I have this 2000 and I started checking on prices for just the obvious needed parts and holy cow, I'd have 10k in this thing just to get it back in one piece. 
I wish I knew someone looking for a project. Any thoughts or advise???


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

tompands said:


> just bought a 196? Ford 2000 diesel. The tractor is sitting on a fairly good car trailer-got them both for $430. He want $500, I only had $430 and he took it.
> The tractor is very rough. Been sitting for probably 20 years. There are no fenders, the complete hood needs replaced, steering wheel is shot, needs all tires and wheels, just a complete resto job.
> Painting the trailer and a new light set, dropping it on craigslist for a grand will get me back double my initial investment-I'm not worried about that.
> My issue is what do I do with the tractor? I bought it to do a quick clean up and sell job, which I've done with several 2N's and 8N's, Plus the fact ,that if I didn't buy this, the guy was taking it to the scrap yard.
> ...


See if you can get it running and pawn it off for $1000. If not scrap it. You will make money on the trailer.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sometime you got to bite the bullet as they say before it nickle and dimes you to death.


----------



## tompands (Oct 13, 2015)

I know what your saying but the stupid side of my brain is saying "you can do this", I just LOVE bringing somthing like this back from the dead. I just did a 2N that was almost this bad (this is bad), and I was overjoyed when I finished that thing. She looked awesome.
AND...it hardley took any time or money. This one, if I do it , is going to be expensive.

I'd like to find one just like it with a blown engine or trans, for cheap....with all the parts I need.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check Craigslist,in your area. I've seen a couple around this area,on there .


----------

